# AFAW surf



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

anyone know what size reel seat fits this rod?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

John,

A 24mm will definitly fit, a 22mm might also work. I think the butt measures out to 23 mm with the shrink tube in place so a 22 will probably work....

I will need to measure mine again when I get home this evening.

Tommy


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Tommy said:


> John,
> 
> A 24mm will definitly fit, a 22mm might also work. I think the butt measures out to 23 mm with the shrink tube in place so a 22 will probably work....
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

John,

The AFAW Surf measures 23.4 mm whith shrink tube in place. At 26" up the butt the shrink tube stops and the diameter is 22.4mm. I am not a rod builder but i think there is enough "oversize" built into a 22 mm reel seat to fit.

A 24 will work for sure. 

Tommy


----------



## RockhopperUK (Jul 13, 2005)

Dont forget to measure the very end of the butt where the butt cap goes, sometimes there is an extra wrap of carbon there for strength and the reel seat wont go on.

Tom.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

*26*

When I wanted to put a reel seat on my Surf I had a 26 in the parts box & used it. Put it on over the shrink grip...a couple turns of fiberglass drywall tape to fill in the gap and center the seat & it fit perfectly. That's what I'd use if I was gonna do another one.


----------

